# What now for us washed up dogs...



## roninsthao85 (Apr 26, 2014)

Gents,

            So I'm washed up. I can't get back into the military due to business rules, tats, time & grade (exceeds their need) & so on. Should I just look for the next best thing & be a lawman? Throw some ideas at me gents & please, no silly sh*t from you jokers.

- Edge


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 26, 2014)

Gay Porn?


----------



## CDG (Apr 26, 2014)

Chippendales dancer?


----------



## AWP (Apr 26, 2014)

roninsthao85 said:


> Should I just look for the next best thing & be a lawman?


 
Well, that's a bit of a slap in the face to anyone wearing a badge. Nicely done.

Your question is as vague as it is open-ended and not likely to elicit a serious response. What do you want to do? Do you have the finances/ GI Bill to retrain or go to school? Time? Physically qualified? You're an adult and former Marine but your question comes across like some of the 16 YO's on the board. "Hey guys, I want to jon the military. What should I do?"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 26, 2014)

Join the TSA, you can be gay and wear a badge...telling people at the local shooting range that you are a federal agent and whatnot.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 26, 2014)

roninsthao85 said:


> Gents,
> 
> So I'm washed up. I can't get back into the military due to business rules, tats, time & grade (exceeds their need) & so on. Should I just look for the next best thing & be a lawman? Throw some ideas at me gents & please, no silly sh*t for you jokers.
> 
> - Edge



There's no "next best thing" in becoming an LEO. That's the kind of attitude that lands your mug on the lead banner for anti-cop organizations like Cop Watch because you've beaten the fuck out of some deaf, diabetic kid for the fourth time this year. The same jack booted thugs that make policemen look bad are the ones who haul a metric fuck ton of butt-hurt from not being allowed to enlist as combat arms.

While you may not have meant it that way, a slip like that would give me pause about letting you even have a go as a "hobby cop" (police auxiliary). There's a whole different mindset that goes into being an LEO. There are parallels to being in the infantry, from what I see, but the LEO's have less leeway in the "kill first" department.

You've got a wealth of retraining resources at your disposal. Learn a skilled trade. Welders in ND are calling the shots, salary-wise. But unless and until I see more of your mind set, leave the badge alone.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 26, 2014)

How did you manage a RE3 code?


----------



## roninsthao85 (Apr 26, 2014)

: |


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 26, 2014)

Not sure if troll... Or incredibly dumb.

Either way, hurting the reputation of Marines on this board, and in general.


----------



## roninsthao85 (Apr 26, 2014)

: |


----------



## AWP (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned until the 29th. Poor SA and attitude. I'm not sitting around and allowing some FNG to run their suck to our members.


----------



## Brian C (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll post as an LEO, and can say from your posts thus far on this board, I wouldn't want to work with you as a LEO.  I've worked with plenty of people that are just there for "the next best thing" or however they wanted to justify it.  If your heart isn't in it and it's what you want to do, then don't.  Plenty of people doing stupid things that give the public bad images of cops.  I work with some now that are there because it's either a pay check or the next best thing in their book.  They don't put their heart and complete focus in it, and because of that they screw up a lot of things.  Stupid mistakes that shouldn't be made at this level.  Those stupid mistakes lead to sketchy arrests, bad/altered reports, and people not staying in jail that need to.

All of that aside, I like working with guys that understand their job.  Not someone that needs to ask about it years later.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 26, 2014)

Wounded got him a RE3, have to call BULLSHIT on that.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 26, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Wounded got him a RE3, have to call BULLSHIT on that.


 
IDK what the USMC uses for RE codes, but in the Army if he was medically unfit and subsequently discharged he would have an RE: 4, if medically retired (TDRL) he would have an RE: 4R.

ETA: I will say that his whole story seems odd to me, I sent him a PM and his response to that and posting on the board, has me really thinking he is suffering from some sort of mental issue.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 26, 2014)

For fucks sake that gave me a headache. To the original poster: shut the fuck up already. Christ! You come up in here all like you've been year for years. Not like a U.S Marine / adult. What you see us doing here bro...its from years if trust. That's all I got.

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 27, 2014)

JAB said:


> IDK what the USMC uses for RE codes, but in the Army if he was medically unfit and subsequently discharged he would have an RE: 4


.
Nope, you can be medically discharged with a code of RE-3.  I even double checked RP's original DD214 and it is RE-3 for medical separation/discharge.  The DD215 is changed to have RE-4 when he was upgraded to medically retired.  RE-3 is used for one who is injured/medical issues but has a possibility to be fixed and get back in.  RE-4 is when you aren't going to get better and will be unfit for service in their eyes so they just retire you.



JAB said:


> if medically retired (TDRL) he would have an RE: 4R.



Only if a person has served 15+ years otherwise they are just RE-4



> Table 3–1
> U.S. Army reentry eligibility codes
> Code Definition
> 
> ...



http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r601_210.pdf   Page 29


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 27, 2014)

My god. Thank you.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 27, 2014)

Off topic: Each branch has their own RE codes, if you want to see what each branch has, you can check AR 601-210 for reference.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 27, 2014)

medicchick said:


> .
> Nope, you can be medically discharged with a code of RE-3.  I even double checked RP's original DD214 and it is RE-3 for medical separation/discharge.  The DD215 is changed to have RE-4 when he was upgraded to medically retired.  RE-3 is used for one who is injured/medical issues but has a possibility to be fixed and get back in.  RE-4 is when you aren't going to get better and will be unfit for service in their eyes so they just retire you.
> 
> 
> ...



That's odd, my RE code is an RE 4R with 10 years 9 months. And when I raised shit about it (thinking I had a bad RE code) it was explained as in my above post. 

It was explained to me that an RE 3 code was reserved for bad conduct, in other words, you were a shit bag and were not able to re-enlist based on that. The 4 or 4R was for medically unfit/medically retired. But either way, each service uses different corral and, I haven't seen regulation on any of them.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, perhaps you should learn to read regulations rather than relying on a barracks lawyer? 

After all, anyone in separations is specifically tasked with getting you out and will feed you a line of shit as long as it furthers the process... like how I was medically discharged rather then retired out the gate when DOD regs state the exact opposite. That's ok, I got my pound of flesh back from the DOD through a class action suit.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 27, 2014)

Guys who get out early for college get an RE-3, so it can be for bad conduct, but it can also be for a lot of other stuff as well.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Well, perhaps you should learn to read regulations rather than relying on a barracks lawyer?
> 
> After all, anyone in separations is specifically tasked with getting you out and will feed you a line of shit as long as it furthers the process... like how I was medically discharged rather then retired out the gate when DOD regs state the exact opposite. That's ok, I got my pound of flesh back from the DOD through a class action suit.



Dude I really hate this post, but I won't say why...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Guys who get out early for college get an RE-3, so it can be for bad conduct, but it can also be for a lot of other stuff as well.


Which is dumb as it limits their chance of coming back in.

I still think he is full of shit.


----------



## roninsthao85 (Apr 29, 2014)

Gents, I meant no disrespect to those employed or retired in the patrol sector. It was an honest question since I felt lost in society and I still don't know what to do with my life. I did not expect the sheer amount of negative responses that I received. However, I am not without thick skin. I am however grateful for some of the positive criticism I've received. I however strongly disagree with over looking the whole next best thing concept. For example, if every grunt in their best attempts failed to make SOF & decided to instead be the best infantry rifleman possible, I don't see the fault in that decision. If someone wants to take a shot at something then they should be allowed to try.

SOWT & JAB, I came here to learn about my unit's history. I earned my title & I've done my part for my country. Bashing me is fine, but bashing my service record is another thing. I for one have not belittled anyone's military service record nor will I ever unless I have a reasonable suspension that they are grossly falsifying their accomplishments.


----------



## digrar (Apr 29, 2014)

You're getting the reaction you're getting, for the way you conducted yourself, not for your service. You're mistaken if you think otherwise.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 29, 2014)

I get a hate from this cat? W.T.F. LOL. I guess your skin is not that thick. You come here bro and start spewing bullshit and my brothers and sisters here speak their mind and you get all butt hurt? Here's a plan bro. First. Thanks for your service. Second: Do you remember what it was like being a cherry in your first platoon? You know...all quiet and shit. Not trying to bring attention to yourself? It's kinda like that here. :whatever:

F.M.


----------



## digrar (Apr 29, 2014)

Disagree with me all you like, I've yet to see an Infantryman be denigrated for their service on this site in the 7 years I've been on here, even though this is a SOF site, but I have seen plenty of people put in their place because of their conduct.


----------



## roninsthao85 (Apr 29, 2014)

I asked a question & get a sheer volume of negative responses for an open honest question. I will not be baited into another heated debate, but I will say this. It was not a good idea to ask that question here & I can see that I will not get any support here. The other problem is that I didn't understand how you guys think or what your out look was going to be like. I can see now, that my questions will have to be more thoughtfully asked.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 29, 2014)

Your not being baited. Your not being disrespected. You just said it in your last line of above. "More thoughtful questions". There are people here that have been here for years including me. If I step on my dick, I know for sure I'll hear about it. It's life. It's a learning lesson bro. Serious question: Is this your first military forum? If so, it is a lot like the military. When I got to Bragg, I kept my suck shut, ears open and learned. Like that here. Nobody is disrespecting you or your service. Just saying.

F.M.


----------



## roninsthao85 (Apr 29, 2014)

Not being disrespected? " Dude you used two syllable words talking to Marines. They are not going to understand. Just perm ban the TARD." My military service not being disrespected? "Wounded got him a RE3, have to call BULLSHIT on that," & "I still think he is full of shit." I don't know if I'm insane or maybe I've lost my way of thinking like a Leatherneck, but I'm pretty sure a regular person would take that in a negative way. Regardless, it doesn't matter. It is indeed my first military forums. I see I have a lot of learning to do here. I will be more thoughtful in the future with my posts. Thank you for the insight!


----------



## Brian C (Apr 29, 2014)

I personally think your attitude sucks, you've shown your ass and immaturity, and need to think before you post.  I haven't been around much longer on this site than you have, but I understand my role.  I'm not the average guy on here, I don't have any military service and I understand my place.  I didn't come on here running my mouth, then get called out by other members.  You did, then backed down and started throwing out your smiley faces, lol's and other acronyms, then apologizing.  This isn't some stupid text message with a college girl you met at a dive bar.  People do not communicate like that, especially on a site filled with professionals.  You seem to fit in the category of needing to read more and post less.


----------



## CDG (Apr 29, 2014)

roninsthao85 said:


> Not being disrespected? " Dude you used two syllable words talking to Marines. They are not going to understand. Just perm ban the TARD." My military service not being disrespected? "Wounded got him a RE3, have to call BULLSHIT on that," & "I still think he is full of shit." I don't know if I'm insane or maybe I've lost my way of thinking like a Leatherneck, but* I'm pretty sure a regular person would take that in a negative way*. Regardless, it doesn't matter. It is indeed my first military forums. I see I have a lot of learning to do here. I will be more thoughtful in the future with my posts. Thank you for the insight!


 
You're a Marine.  The conduct expected of you is not that of the average person.  Quit being so fucking sensitive.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 29, 2014)

roninsthao85 said:


> Not being disrespected? " Dude you used two syllable words talking to Marines. They are not going to understand. Just perm ban the TARD." My military service not being disrespected? "Wounded got him a RE3, have to call BULLSHIT on that," & "I still think he is full of shit." I don't know if I'm insane or maybe I've lost my way of thinking like a Leatherneck, but I'm pretty sure a regular person would take that in a negative way. Regardless, it doesn't matter. It is indeed my first military forums. I see I have a lot of learning to do here. I will be more thoughtful in the future with my posts. Thank you for the insight!



You need to stop and shut the fuck up. I am OIF Marine Corps (NCO) veteran and you are coming across in your posts like a fucking bitch. You are insulting and disrespecting men and women of this community who have done far more than you or I have done and way higher levels.

I suggest you check fire (check your attitude) right the fuck now. As a member of this staff I won't put up with it.

/


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 29, 2014)

Thread lock, anyone? There's not enough coffee in the world...


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thread closed.


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2014)

roninsthao85 said:


> I can see that I will not get any support here.


 


roninsthao85 said:


> I see I have a lot of learning to do here. I will be more thoughtful in the future with my posts.


 
Don't worry about it.

I will say that whatever you have going on, I hope you find some peace; you just won't find it here. It is clear that you have a LOT of learning to do and to be frank our patience is limited. You were given a second chance and you blew it. Did you act like this as a new guy at your first unit? Yet you talk about respect?

Whatever you have going on, I hope you can find some peace.


----------

